# Tests to determine the condition of your eggs?



## sakuramiss

Hello, does anyone know if such a thing exists? Thank you


----------



## Graceyous

I don't know if there is an actual test that can be done for this - I think I did read that if your in the process of IVF then they can examine the eggs when removed - but obviously that not possible in a non-ivf case unless there was a possible genetic problem etc I presume.

I know there are blood tests that are meant to examine (hormonally) how active the ovaries are (amh levels being newest test) but I'm not sure myself how reliable they are on the whole. I apparently had undetectable amh levels and I was basically told my egg reserve was running on empty - But I got my bfp naturally 7 eventuially - and I have read many stories like mine.


----------



## tryfor2

I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to this though there must be some way to tell. I've read about other women taking supplements to try to improve their egg quality, so unless they're doing it blindly because they think it can only help, I would think there is some way to find out.

I suggest you try asking this on the TTC over 35 board. The ladies there are EXTREMELY educated about this kind of thing and I found them very helpful. Good luck!


----------

